# write a story



## Caroline

The idea is we all add three words. They must follow on from whatthe last person said in a logical manner for example

person 1 The man went

person 2 to see his

person 3 friend at home

person 4 they had beer

person 5 and a curry

As long as no one swears you can add what you like. I'll start it off. My three words are

*This is challenging*


----------



## Corrine

everything I know


----------



## rossi_mac

comes thundering down


----------



## Caroline

like raging bulls


----------



## rossi_mac

which reminds me


----------



## Caroline

to buy boots


----------



## shiv

just in case


----------



## Caroline

it snows again


----------



## AlisonM

and in spring


----------



## Corrine

much too late


----------



## Old Holborn

posting for Christmas


----------



## Caroline

to help santa


----------



## am64

get to the


----------



## Laura22

gifts to go


----------



## Caroline

children on time


----------



## Corrine

otherwise they would


----------



## RWJ

be very dissapointed


----------



## Old Holborn

Bending over backwards


----------



## Caroline

proves you're supple


----------



## am64

but becareful because.....


----------



## AlisonM

You could snap


----------



## Corrine

and then you


----------



## Old Holborn

Flop about like


----------



## AlisonM

A dead fish


----------



## Old Holborn

on a barrow


----------



## rossi_mac

then again when


----------



## Old Holborn

he stood up


----------



## AlisonM

his poor girlfriend


----------



## rossi_mac

got caught with


----------



## shiv

rossi_mac said:


> got caught with



a big purple


----------



## Corrine

I'm not going to say what I originall thought otherwise I'd be banned for life.....so I'm going to say 'and yellow balloon'....


----------



## rossi_mac

(phew well saved Corrine!)

she very nearly


----------



## Old Holborn

rode a bike


----------



## Steff

Old Holborn said:


> rode a bike



down the hill


----------



## AlisonM

But the brakes


----------



## Steff

AlisonM said:


> But the brakes



were very loose


----------



## bev

everyone screamed out......


----------



## Caroline Wilson

stop right now


----------



## HelenP

or you'll hit

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> or you'll hit
> 
> xx



dads new car


----------



## AlisonM

and he'll go


----------



## HelenP

ballistic!  Next thing, 

xx


----------



## bev

Sonia pipes up....


----------



## HelenP

, "Why don't we....."

xx


----------



## Caroline

have a party


----------



## Old Holborn

thats a coalition


----------



## Caroline

which makes a


----------



## AlisonM

grown woman cry


----------



## Caroline

or eat chocolate


----------



## Corrine

in large amounts


----------



## smile4loubie

and get diabetes ....


----------



## Caroline

and in secret


----------



## MargB

write on forums


----------



## smile4loubie

to people that


----------



## MargB

should know better


----------



## smile4loubie

but really dont!


----------



## Steff

and are clueless


----------



## Caroline

and have fun


----------



## MCH

whenever they have


----------



## Annimay

a big dinner


----------



## MargB

and small drink


----------



## smile4loubie

that turns into


----------



## MargB

a heated argument


----------



## smile4loubie

about the most


----------



## Caroline

apalling crime wave


----------



## MCH

and then a


----------



## smile4loubie

giant purple banana


----------



## AlisonM

burst into the


----------



## rossi_mac

room where they


----------



## smile4loubie

giggle insanely because


----------



## HelenP

they don't know

xx


----------



## bev

where to buy...


----------



## HelenP

the stuff that

xx


----------



## MargB

they need.  So


----------



## Old Holborn

planting the bulbs


----------



## Caroline

in rock pools


----------



## rossi_mac

but the fish


----------



## Caroline

ate  them all


----------



## Steff

and were very


----------



## Caroline

windy and smelly


----------



## MargB

just like Metformin


----------



## Old Holborn

now take SR


----------



## Adrienne

to the beach


----------



## Old Holborn

with pickled onions


----------



## Adrienne

and some mayonnaise


----------



## Old Holborn

dipped in chocolate


----------



## Caroline

with lots of


----------



## AlisonM

fresh strawberries in


----------



## Caroline

in champagne and


----------



## Corrine

two ice buckets


----------



## Caroline

to make sandcastles


----------



## MargB

pink and cream


----------



## Steff

just like my


----------



## Caroline

favourite socks and


----------



## Adrienne

and cuddly toy


----------



## Corrine

which needs washing


----------



## Steff

Corrine said:


> which needs washing



every single friday


----------



## Old Holborn

with bleach and


----------



## Steff

Old Holborn said:


> with bleach and



a wire brush


----------



## HelenP

so that it

xx


----------



## AlisonM

shines like a


----------



## Steff

AlisonM said:


> shines like a



star at night


----------



## HelenP

especially when it's

xx


----------



## Catwoman76

oh so bright


----------



## rossi_mac

and sore between


----------



## Caroline

teeth and gums


----------



## Old Holborn

which made chewing


----------



## Caroline

deep fried sausages


----------



## Steff

Caroline said:


> deep fried sausages



very very hard


----------



## Caroline

Even harder than


----------



## Old Holborn

reinforced concrete with


----------



## Caroline

diamonds embeded in


----------



## Steff

for good measure


----------



## Caroline

the dentist suggested


----------



## Old Holborn

removing my teeth


----------



## AlisonM

With his pliers


----------



## Old Holborn

or road drill


----------



## Caroline

borrowed from the


----------



## AlisonM

local council who


----------



## Old Holborn

dug a hole


----------



## MCH

in the road.


----------



## Caroline

It was for


----------



## MargB

burying bad news


----------



## Caroline

and wayward writers


----------



## AlisonM

who play games


----------



## Old Holborn

Monopoly, Ludo and


----------



## AlisonM

Sometimes tiddlywinks too


----------



## MargB

it was not


----------



## Caroline

always easy to


----------



## Old Holborn

scream very quietly


----------



## AlisonM

but with both


----------



## Caroline

hands over your


----------



## AlisonM

ears you can't


----------



## Old Holborn

do handstands singing


----------



## Steff

Old Holborn said:


> do handstands singing



in the rain


----------



## Old Holborn

while clapping and


----------



## Steff

Old Holborn said:


> while clapping and



stomping your feet


----------



## HelenP

in front of

xx


----------



## AlisonM

your little brother's


----------



## HelenP

best friend's granny

xx


----------



## rossi_mac

who accidentally fell


----------



## am64

over the dog


----------



## AlisonM

when her bicycle


----------



## rossi_mac

being ridden by


----------



## HelenP

the ghost of

xx


----------



## Old Holborn

a headless corpse


----------



## MCH

suddenly took a


----------



## Steff

chunk out of


----------



## Caroline Wilson

the new garden


----------



## HelenP

down by the

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> down by the
> 
> xx



edge of the


----------



## AlisonM

fish pond where


----------



## Steff

AlisonM said:


> fish pond where



all the little


----------



## Caroline Wilson

tadpoles went swimming


----------



## AlisonM

and the cat


----------



## Old Holborn

counted its lives


----------



## am64

nine ten or


----------



## Old Holborn

maybe not as


----------



## am64

as clever as


----------



## Old Holborn

a fish riding


----------



## am64

a motorbike when


----------



## Old Holborn

Blindfolded and juggling


----------



## am64

five happy bunnies


----------



## Old Holborn

four calling birds


----------



## am64

three french hens


----------



## Old Holborn

two turtle doves


----------



## am64

and a monkey


----------



## Old Holborn

juggling a ten


----------



## AlisonM

Pin bowling ball


----------



## Old Holborn

making a strike


----------



## Steff

Old Holborn said:


> making a strike



with a match


----------



## AlisonM

and blowing up


----------



## Old Holborn

a blue balloon


----------



## Steff

with a purple


----------



## Old Holborn

people eater. So


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7C_MM9ug2D4


----------



## AlisonM

everyone could see


----------



## Old Holborn

the laughing gnome

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_YhN_mwPUY


----------



## AlisonM

Making the neighbours


----------



## Old Holborn

bang the wall


----------



## AlisonM

In pure frustration


----------



## bev

so they decided


----------



## Old Holborn

to possibly maybe


----------



## AlisonM

prevaricate for a


----------



## Old Holborn

few days to


----------



## AlisonM

give them time


----------



## HelenP

to wonder if

xx


----------



## Old Holborn

to probably take


----------



## muddlethru

a wee holiday


----------



## Steff

muddlethru said:


> a wee holiday



in the scottish


----------



## AlisonM

borders and then


----------



## Steff

AlisonM said:


> borders and then



go and visit


----------



## AlisonM

their maiden aunt


----------



## Steff

AlisonM said:


> their maiden aunt



who works for


----------



## AlisonM

the Red Cross


----------



## HelenP

in the African

xx


----------



## AlisonM

Veldt and then


----------



## rossi_mac

from up above....


----------



## Corrine

a voice said


----------



## rossi_mac

...Ethel would you...


----------



## bev

iron my trousers...


----------



## Corrine

and a shirt


----------



## ypauly

the blue one


----------



## HelenP

I bought in

xx


----------



## rossi_mac

1962 when I


----------



## Caroline Wilson

started learning to


----------



## Old Holborn

read hieroglyphics and


----------



## bev

unearthing stolen coins


----------



## Old Holborn

and scraping stones


----------



## getcarter76

its hard work


----------



## Old Holborn

making the tea


----------



## rossi_mac

whilst trying to


----------



## am64

tie my shoelaces


----------



## bev

holding a gorilla


----------



## rossi_mac

who's called jeremy


----------



## bev

and has a....


----------



## HelenP

pimple on his

xx


----------



## Caroline

nose and spots


----------



## Caroline

all over his


----------



## Old Holborn

left foot while


----------



## Caroline

hopped up and


----------



## Old Holborn

grabbed a bottle


----------



## Caroline

of his favourite


----------



## MCH

Malt. He then


----------



## Old Holborn

put his feet


----------



## Caroline

on the sofa


----------



## am64

and dreamt of


----------



## Caroline

owning a distillery.


----------



## rossi_mac

and accidentally got


----------



## HelenP

stuck down the

xx


----------



## rossi_mac

the side just


----------



## Caroline

filter pipes at


----------



## Old Holborn

the A1 motorway


----------



## Caroline

service station turn


----------



## Old Holborn

left at Peterborough


----------



## Caroline

and show your


----------



## rossi_mac

goods to Jimmie


----------



## Old Holborn

with brown envelope


----------



## Corrine

with sunglasses on


----------



## Old Holborn

holding a sunflower


----------



## getcarter76

that squirts water


----------



## Caroline

all over the


----------



## Old Holborn

face of the


----------



## Caroline

passing traffic warden


----------



## MCH

who gets very


----------



## ypauly

MCH said:


> who gets very


big bonus payments


----------



## Corrine

and stroppy lawbreakers


----------



## HelenP

who think they

xx


----------



## Caroline

own the joint


----------



## Annimay

which was roasted


----------



## Caroline

with herbs and


----------



## Old Holborn

Kippers, marmalade, soy


----------



## Caroline

with a light


----------



## Old Holborn

at the end


----------



## Caroline

of an extremely


----------



## Old Holborn

happy time bending


----------



## Caroline

copper pipes on


----------



## Corrine

an old anvil


----------



## Old Holborn

on the back


----------



## Caroline

of an ancient


----------



## Corrine

three legged donkey


----------



## Caroline

called Wonkey Donkey


----------



## Corrine

and his stepsister


----------



## Old Holborn

winky dinky, who


----------



## HelenP

used to love

xx


----------



## Old Holborn

Blackpool beach on


----------



## Caroline Wilson

a quiet day


----------



## HelenP

when she could

xx


----------



## bev

enjoy hanky panky


----------



## HelenP

with tooty fruity

xx


----------



## MCH

on the prom.


----------



## Annimay

Meanwhile, back at


----------



## HelenP

the ranch, it's

xx


----------



## Caroline

it's dinner time


----------



## rossi_mac

Martha's ready for


----------



## Caroline

something hot and


----------



## rossi_mac

spicy with her


----------



## Caroline

sausages and mash


----------



## Old Holborn

covered in ice-cream


----------



## Caroline

jam and pickles


----------



## rossi_mac

but foods not


----------



## Caroline

always what it


----------



## Old Holborn

seemed so being


----------



## Caroline

a hopeless romantic


----------



## Corrine

there were roses


----------



## HelenP

dipped in chocolate

xx


----------



## Old Holborn

Marmite, Worcester Sauce and


----------



## am64

pickled walnuts and


----------



## MargB

rolled in some


----------



## am64

oats and barley


----------



## bev

with a drink


----------



## am64

of fabulous nectar


----------



## purpleshadez

which should be


----------



## am64

supped slowley and


----------



## bev

whilst stroking a


----------



## HelenP

hairy backed wild

xx


----------



## muddlethru

flying haggis who


----------



## Old Holborn

chased Roger Rabbit


----------



## HelenP

all along the

xx


----------



## Old Holborn

Yellow brick road


----------



## HelenP

until they reached

xx


----------



## Caroline Wilson

the gum tree


----------



## HelenP

where they saw

xx


----------



## Old Holborn

the wicked witch


----------



## AlisonM

under a house


----------



## Old Holborn

stirring a couldren


----------



## Caroline Wilson

full of dirty


----------



## getcarter76

shoes. I once


----------



## AlisonM

Dropped the house


----------



## MargB

and almost got


----------



## HelenP

abducted by aliens

xx


----------



## MargB

but Dr Who


----------



## HelenP

and his trusty

xx


----------



## MargB

but slightly dippy


----------



## HelenP

six foot tall

xx


----------



## getcarter76

thing that he


----------



## Sugarbum

hired for a


----------



## HelenP

kept in his

xx


----------



## AlisonM

a bucket because


----------



## Old Holborn

to many things


----------



## AlisonM

were stored in


----------



## Old Holborn

a box owned


----------



## MCH

by a small


----------



## AlisonM

green man who


----------



## getcarter76

likes to say


----------



## HelenP

"YEEEHARRRRRRR" whenever he

xx


----------



## bev

eats toffee cheesecake


----------



## HelenP

But only if

xx


----------



## Northerner

his capacious bladder


----------



## HelenP

is three quarters

xx


----------



## Northerner

full and then


----------



## Caroline Wilson

he waters the


----------



## am64

the village green


----------



## Caroline Wilson

with copious ammounts


----------



## am64

Caroline Wilson said:


> with copious ammounts



of spring water


----------



## Old Holborn

and weed killer


----------



## MCH

before going back


----------



## Old Holborn

to the future


----------



## Northerner

by flapping his


----------



## Caroline Wilson

arms and legs


----------



## Old Holborn

then leaping from


----------



## Caroline Wilson

a speeding snail


----------



## HelenP

whose shell has

xx


----------



## Caroline Wilson

been highly polished


----------



## Northerner

with Brasso and


----------



## HelenP

several sheets of

xx


----------



## Northerner

dried goatskin then


----------



## Old Holborn

screaming like a


----------



## Northerner

demented aardvark with


----------



## MCH

ants in its


----------



## Old Holborn

marmite sandwich which


----------



## HelenP

Smelt slightly of

xx


----------



## Old Holborn

fish paste and


----------



## MCH

sweaty feet, but


----------



## muddlethru

then change into


----------



## Northerner

fluffy sugared kisses


----------



## HelenP

with sprinkles of

xx


----------



## am64

starlight and moonbeams


----------



## AlisonM

then reality crashed


----------



## am64

into a bowl


----------



## AlisonM

of baked beans


----------



## Northerner

and we all


----------



## am64

sang this song


----------



## AlisonM

"Eskimo Nell" which


----------



## Northerner

was ironic since


----------



## AlisonM

it needed us


----------



## bev

to wear some


----------



## Northerner

protective head gear


----------



## AlisonM

and a tutu


----------



## bev

dripping with garlic


----------



## Northerner

and that's not


----------



## AlisonM

very nice because


----------



## bev

small animals cant


----------



## am64

smell very well


----------



## HelenP

especially when they

xx


----------



## am64

have been eating


----------



## Northerner

pickled eggs and


----------



## HelenP

ripe kumquats in

xx


----------



## bev

mushy pea butties


----------



## HelenP

whilst sitting on

xx


----------



## Northerner

the biggest toadstool


----------



## HelenP

this side of

xx


----------



## AlisonM

the Cumberland Gap


----------



## Northerner

which, incidentally, must


----------



## HelenP

be one of

xx


----------



## AlisonM

the most ridiculous


----------



## HelenP

gaps in the

xx


----------



## Northerner

Lonnie Donegan repetoire


----------



## HelenP

including chewing gum

xx


----------



## Northerner

and corblimey trousers


----------



## HelenP

which we all

xx


----------



## Northerner

cherish and worship


----------



## bev

with all our


----------



## Northerner

most precious and


----------



## HelenP

most expensive bits

xx


----------



## AlisonM

of kit and


----------



## MargB

hope and pray


----------



## Northerner

that one day


----------



## HelenP

we will all

xx


----------



## Northerner

eat goose pie


----------



## HelenP

with golden cutlery

xx


----------



## AlisonM

and swim in


----------



## Northerner

chocolate pools for


----------



## HelenP

at least three

xx


----------



## Northerner

hours before the


----------



## Hazel

the end of


----------



## HelenP

Coronation Street and

xx


----------



## Northerner

that delicate moment


----------



## HelenP

when it all

xx


----------



## Caroline Wilson

set in fancy


----------



## Old Holborn

frills edging the


----------



## AlisonM

pond with frogs


----------



## Old Holborn

legs on toast


----------



## Corrine

accompanied by snails


----------



## Old Holborn

and rat tails


----------



## AlisonM

the tailless rats


----------



## Corrine

sporting woolly hats


----------



## HelenP

and bright blue

xx


----------



## Hazel

curtains and bedlinen


----------



## AlisonM

were stolen by


----------



## Corrine

the linen thief


----------



## am64

who sold them


----------



## Hazel

for a profit


----------



## am64

on ebay but


----------



## Corrine

didn't post them


----------



## Caroline Wilson

because the buyer


----------



## Corrine

preferred pink nylon


----------



## am64

because the static


----------



## Northerner

tickled him pink


----------



## Caroline Wilson

and made the


----------



## am64

hairs on his


----------



## Caroline Wilson

legs drop off


----------



## am64

but the sheets


----------



## Caroline Wilson

of writing paper


----------



## am64

were big enough


----------



## Caroline Wilson

to catch everything


----------



## Corrine

falling from the


----------



## Caroline Wilson

legs and arms


----------



## Hazel

injections and insulin


----------



## Northerner

and goat leggings


----------



## HelenP

which always seem

xx


----------



## Northerner

to smell of


----------



## Hazel

buttercups and daises


----------



## HelenP

deep fried in

xx


----------



## Northerner

the freshly squeezed


----------



## Annimay

neck of a aaaa


----------



## Northerner

recalcitrant goose which


----------



## muddlethru

danced a samba


----------



## Northerner

that shocked the


----------



## HelenP

elder members of

xx


----------



## Northerner

the Women's Institute


----------



## MCH

even though they


----------



## Northerner

wore such high


----------



## AlisonM

red leather boots


----------



## Northerner

that their buttocks


----------



## HelenP

chaffed a little

xx


----------



## AlisonM

and clenched, where


----------



## Northerner

they really shouldn't


----------



## HelenP

but can't help

xx


----------



## Northerner

yelping and squeaking


----------



## HelenP

so loudly that

xx


----------



## Northerner

I swear they


----------



## Annimay

almost woke the


----------



## Northerner

pangolin that was


----------



## Annimay

hiding in the

(by the way, what's a pangolin?)


----------



## Northerner

bucket behind the 

(
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Caroline Wilson

armadillos bedside cabinet


----------



## Corrine

waiting for a


----------



## AlisonM

number 9 bus


----------



## MCH

which was going


----------



## Hazel

all the way


----------



## Caroline Wilson

to Tootingbec  Lido


----------



## Hazel

for swimming lessons


----------



## Corrine

in the sunshine


----------



## Caroline Wilson

with a whale


----------



## Corrine

and a dolphin


----------



## Caroline Wilson

while reading poetry


----------



## Corrine

from a fabulous


----------



## Old Holborn

smelling flower growing


----------



## HelenP

out of my

xx


----------



## AlisonM

left ear with


----------



## HelenP

cabbages and rhubarb

xx


----------



## AlisonM

while my fingers


----------



## HelenP

just keep on

xx


----------



## AlisonM

twitching, tapping and


----------



## Northerner

spelling out the


----------



## HelenP

first verse of

xx


----------



## AlisonM

the ballad of


----------



## HelenP

the tartan egg

xx


----------



## AlisonM

and a haggis


----------



## HelenP

with one leg

xx


----------



## AlisonM

shorter than the


----------



## HelenP

nose hairs of

xx


----------



## Annimay

an amoeba with


----------



## HelenP

trench foot and

xx


----------



## Caroline Wilson

and ingrowing toe


----------



## HelenP

nails, which were

xx


----------



## Corrine

sore and painful


----------



## MargB

just like a


----------



## AlisonM

wart on the


----------



## HelenP

very end of

xx


----------



## AlisonM

its big toe


----------



## HelenP

which was oozing

xx


----------



## AlisonM

chicken gravy and


----------



## HelenP

fat, which tasted

xx


----------



## MCH

wierdly, of strawberries


----------



## Corrine

and chocolate cookies


----------



## AlisonM

the dough had


----------



## HelenP

exploded out of

xx


----------



## Caroline Wilson

his big toe


----------



## HelenP

all over his

xx


----------



## AlisonM

wart covered nose


----------



## rossi_mac

yet strangely tasted


----------



## Northerner

of a goat-flavoured


----------



## MCH

meat. He said


----------



## am64

what is this...


----------



## Northerner

and why has


----------



## Annimay

the bell fallen


----------



## Northerner

on the pig's


----------



## bev

left trotter but


----------



## HelenP

nobody answered because

xx


----------



## Caroline Wilson

they were all


----------



## Annimay

up a tree aaa


----------



## Corrine

looking for ships


----------



## Old Holborn

when suddenly from


----------



## Northerner

out of nowhere


----------



## Casper

there appeared a


----------



## Old Holborn

bloody hand holding


----------



## MCH

a dagger covered


----------



## Old Holborn

with dripping seaweed


----------



## Corrine

and a squid


----------



## Northerner

with an enormous


----------



## Old Holborn

Jelly Fish singing


----------



## Northerner

some enchanted evening


----------



## Old Holborn

playing drums and


----------



## HelenP

winking at the

xx


----------



## AlisonM

postman who went


----------



## HelenP

doolally when he

xx


----------



## AlisonM

tripped over his


----------



## Northerner

complimentary tea sample


----------



## HelenP

which he thought

xx


----------



## Northerner

might have a


----------



## HelenP

Secret inside it's

xx


----------



## Northerner

colourful and flexible


----------



## HelenP

outer shell of

xx


----------



## Northerner

calcified tomato seeds


----------



## runner

the secret was


----------



## Annimay

not to be aaa


----------



## Northerner

revealed before a


----------



## runner

rising moon in


----------



## Caroline Wilson

the middle of


----------



## HelenP

Epping forest, where

xx


----------



## Caroline Wilson

all cakes are


----------



## Annimay

drowned at birth


----------



## HelenP

except the ones

xx


----------



## Caroline Wilson

made from jelly


----------



## runner

these are worshipped


----------



## Caroline Wilson

by pink and


----------



## HelenP

white toothless creatures,

xx


----------



## Old Holborn

chewing bubble gum


----------



## MCH

and dancing round


----------



## Old Holborn

the corner to


----------



## HelenP

the hospital where

xx


----------



## Old Holborn

with leg slung


----------



## HelenP

over left shoulder

xx


----------



## Old Holborn

scratching his ear


----------



## HelenP

he suddenly realised

xx


----------



## MCH

that it was


----------



## HelenP

the first time

xx


----------



## MCH

he had ever


----------



## am64

waited for teenagers


----------



## HelenP

to finish cleaning

xx


----------



## am64

the rotten fruit


----------



## HelenP

with persil and

xx


----------



## runner

a sponegethump modulator


----------



## Caroline Wilson

set on full


----------



## Corrine

power and so


----------



## AlisonM

discombobulated the verbiagitator


----------



## Caroline Wilson

with Mary Poppins


----------



## Corrine

and her umbrella


----------



## MCH

as she flew


----------



## gail1

just over the


----------



## Caroline Wilson

lake in the


----------



## HelenP

middle of the

xx


----------



## gail1

moterway that had


----------



## HelenP

been closed for

xx


----------



## Jimbo

weeks and weeks


----------



## Northerner

on account of


----------



## HelenP

a fairy elephant

xx


----------



## Caroline Wilson

dancing in a


----------



## Caroline

pink tutu with


----------



## AlisonM

purple polka dots


----------



## Caroline

and a lemon


----------



## AlisonM

sherbet with liquorice


----------



## runner

before going to


----------



## Caroline

lost in space


----------



## Corrine

with Stephen Hawking


----------



## Caroline

dancing a waltz


----------



## MCH

with a friendly


----------



## Caroline

annaconda in lace


----------



## AlisonM

knickers and lavender


----------



## Caroline

wash bags tied


----------



## Corrine

with spinach leaves


----------



## Caroline

onto an old


----------



## runner

Australian bush hat


----------



## MargB

worn by an


----------



## MCH

aged and wise


----------



## Old Holborn

owl hooting to


----------



## Andy HB

draw the attention


----------



## Old Holborn

of a mouse


----------



## HelenP

with one eye

xx


----------



## Northerner

and a pimply


----------



## Andy HB

but strangely attractive


----------



## Northerner

rubber lipped gopher


----------



## topcat123

ran around town


----------



## Northerner

with a heaving


----------



## Caroline

tyranasorus on his


----------



## Old Holborn

bike handlebars basket


----------



## AlisonM

they wobbled along


----------



## Caroline

singing rude songs


----------



## AlisonM

the neighbours complained


----------



## Northerner

because the belching


----------



## Caroline

was so tuneless


----------



## AlisonM

they cried out


----------



## Jimbo

enough, hold fast!


----------



## AlisonM

silence is golden


----------



## Jimbo

mmmm... golden indeed!


----------



## topcat123

when hen laid


----------



## scootdevon

the golden egg


----------



## Caroline

and gave it


----------



## Corrine

the once over


----------



## MCH

the rainbow before


----------



## MargB

enjoying down time


----------



## Northerner

deeper and down


----------



## Corrine

in the caves


----------



## HelenP

which were slightly

xx


----------



## AlisonM

full of bats


----------



## scootdevon

*Playing the banjo's *


----------



## Caroline

and dancing round


----------



## HelenP

their handbags, when

xx


----------



## Caroline

all of the


----------



## runner

trogladites brought in


----------



## Northerner

a huge hairy


----------



## HelenP

backed lesser spotted

xx


----------



## MCH

ostrich with a


----------



## AlisonM

boa constricter round


----------



## Caroline Wilson

its ample waist


----------



## scootdevon

dangling on string


----------



## HelenP

between his huge

xx


----------



## MCH

wings which he


----------



## Northerner

flapped lazily and


----------



## topcat123

fell about laughing.......


----------



## Caroline

with a huge


----------



## Old Holborn

bucket of cream


----------



## Caroline

and another full


----------



## Old Holborn

of marmite and


----------



## Caroline

fresh ripe strawbwerries


----------



## AlisonM

the doctor fainted


----------



## MCH

and fell off


----------



## HelenP

his pet ostrich

xx


----------



## scootdevon

*[watching world footie....../B]*


----------



## HelenP

and drinking purple

xx


----------



## topcat123

fruit juice and


----------



## HelenP

looking at his

xx


----------



## MCH

toenails which were


----------



## HelenP

turning an unsightly

xx


----------



## Andy HB

stone out of


----------



## scootdevon

*Whole lotta love *


----------



## AlisonM

and flower power


----------



## Corrine

in a campervan


----------



## AlisonM

at Scotch Corner


----------



## Caroline Wilson

wearing a kilt


----------



## Caroline Wilson

and eating haggis


----------



## AlisonM

Ahem. Note to the authors, Scotch Corner is near Newcastle somewhere.

Back to the story:

with blue chopsticks


----------



## Old Holborn

tucked behind ears


----------



## AlisonM

of yellow corn


----------



## Old Holborn

flakes with extra


----------



## AlisonM

Branston Pickle over


----------



## topcat123

the cheese roll


----------



## Annimay

meanwhile back at


----------



## scootdevon

*The World Cup *


----------



## AlisonM

England were losing


----------



## Annimay

a lone vuvuzela


----------



## HelenP

was rammed into

xx


----------



## scootdevon

*Big Pork Pie *


----------



## topcat123

and shouted yeeha


----------



## Old Holborn

Ride it cowboy


----------



## Caroline

while riding donkies


----------



## AlisonM

Beside Wigan Pier


----------



## Caroline

and peed in


----------



## Old Holborn

a great arc


----------



## Caroline

making a rainbow


----------



## Old Holborn

of many colours


----------



## Caroline

like Josephs coat


----------



## muddlethru

and baggy trousers


----------



## Caroline

that hide all


----------



## Andy HB

but one magnificent


----------



## AlisonM

Aylesbury duck which


----------



## HelenP

only had one

xx


----------



## Old Holborn

Deposit account with


----------



## AlisonM

the Woolwich but


----------



## HelenP

hadn't told them

xx


----------



## AlisonM

about the ghost


----------



## HelenP

which only appeared

xx


----------



## AlisonM

at full moon


----------



## Northerner

holding a tomato


----------



## HelenP

and cheese pizza

xx


----------



## Old Holborn

Woooo! said the


----------



## AlisonM

walrus and bent


----------



## Andy HB

a ball neatly


----------



## Corrine

under his chin


----------



## scootdevon

*and ran goalwards*


----------



## Northerner

dragging his tattered


----------



## MCH

bright blue and yellow


----------



## Corrine

socks and hat


----------



## HelenP

which his mother

xx


----------



## Corrine

knitted last year


----------



## MargB

as a joke .....


----------



## Andy HB

. Changing the subject,


----------



## Caroline Wilson

before falling asleep


----------



## Old Holborn

counting footballs hitting


----------



## Corrine

the sheep jumping


----------



## Old Holborn

over the RSPCA


----------



## Caroline Wilson

singing a sad


----------



## MCH

song about unicorns


----------



## Caroline Wilson

and fairy rings


----------



## Old Holborn

the local helpline


----------



## AlisonM

for the poor


----------



## HelenP

and needy little

xx


----------



## AlisonM

red panda where


----------



## Old Holborn

fish fly high


----------



## Caroline Wilson

over the Eifle Tower


----------



## Annimay

and land on


----------



## AlisonM

The moon then


----------



## am64

the soup dragon


----------



## Andy HB

dropped a clanger


----------



## HelenP

who said " OUCH! "

xx


----------



## Andy HB

, "I can talk!!!!"


----------



## Caroline Wilson

with proper words


----------



## HelenP

then he tripped

xx


----------



## MargB

over his feet


----------



## HelenP

and fell into

xx


----------



## Annimay

a deep sleep


----------



## HelenP

for about twenty

xx


----------



## MargB

20 long years


----------



## Caroline Wilson

waking up to


----------



## AlisonM

a new world


----------



## Andy HB

cup, where England


----------



## Caroline Wilson

cup winner was


----------



## MargB

a diabetic called


----------



## Caroline Wilson

Alan who always


----------



## Corrine

cheered everyone up


----------



## Caroline Wilson

with his poetry


----------



## MargB

and not forgetting


----------



## HelenP

his undying love

xx


----------



## AlisonM

of Kate Bush


----------



## Corrine

and other such


----------



## Caroline Wilson

singers who charm


----------



## HelenP

hapless young men

xx


----------



## MargB

who sigh loudly


----------



## HelenP

then burp with

xx


----------



## MargB

such gusto and


----------



## Northerner

aplomb that they


----------



## MargB

were totally flabbergasted


----------



## Northerner

and discombobulated that


----------



## MargB

something so spectacular


----------



## Northerner

wore woolly tights


----------



## MargB

such as those


----------



## Northerner

you sometimes see


----------



## HelenP

hanging from the

xx


----------



## Caroline Wilson

high rise flats


----------



## MargB

over the balconies


----------



## AlisonM

draped with blue


----------



## Annimay

cheese and lots


----------



## MargB

of smelly onions


----------



## Caroline Wilson

and stilton cheese


----------



## MargB

too.  Meanwhile over


----------



## MCH

at the ranch


----------



## Northerner

a stampede of


----------



## AlisonM

long-haired haggis


----------



## MargB

blowing their bagpipes


----------



## AlisonM

out of tune


----------



## Northerner

squealed and screeched


----------



## AlisonM

like strangling cats


----------



## Northerner

over steaming vats


----------



## am64

of hot oil


----------



## Northerner

all slippery and


----------



## AlisonM

scratchy claws and


----------



## MargB

mad for it


----------



## Northerner

like Gallagher brothers


----------



## MargB

from Burnage, Manchester.


----------



## Caroline Wilson

where it rained


----------



## MargB

and rained and


----------



## Caroline Wilson

then it snowed


----------



## MargB

all over Oasis


----------



## Northerner

Then Defoe scored!


----------



## Corrine

and Lampard missed


----------



## am64

and the cricketers.....


----------



## Northerner

caused mass narcolepsy


----------



## Old Holborn

on the boundary


----------



## HelenP

between tedium and

xx


----------



## MargB

deep sleep.  Then


----------



## Caroline

watching the tennis


----------



## Caroline

which went on


----------



## AlisonM

and on and


----------



## Caroline

into another day.


----------



## MargB

"Football tonight", said


----------



## AlisonM

the Blue Meanie


----------



## Caroline

to none in


----------



## MargB

the slightest bit


----------



## Caroline

interested in swimming.


----------



## Corrine

Snowboarding they said


----------



## HelenP

can be dangerous

xx


----------



## MargB

which was strange


----------



## HelenP

because it never

xx


----------



## MargB

snowed so how


----------



## HelenP

now brown cow

xx


----------



## MargB

mooed our Daisy


----------



## HelenP

the bi-lingual pig,

xx


----------



## Caroline Wilson

From Glasgow Airport.


----------



## Caroline

The next day


----------



## Andy HB

Pete decided to


----------



## MargB

change his life


----------



## Caroline

and shaved his


----------



## Caroline

arms and legs.


----------



## scootdevon

_*Whilst singing 'Vindaloo' *_


----------



## Caroline

accompanied by six


----------



## MargB

England football fans


----------



## Caroline

wearing tartan shorts.


----------



## Caroline

They all played


----------



## MargB

a game of ..............


----------



## HelenP

tiddleywinks, before leaving

xx


----------



## MargB

it all behind


----------



## Andy HB

a rather surprised


----------



## rossi_mac

lemon coloured mallard


----------



## HelenP

holding a large

xx


----------



## Andy HB

banner campaigning against


----------



## Caroline Wilson

cruelty to worms.


----------



## HelenP

Meanwhile, back at

xx


----------



## Caroline Wilson

the race track


----------



## AlisonM

the tout waved


----------



## MargB

to his friend


----------



## am64

lets start again......


----------



## am64

book 2 maybe ...


----------



## Caroline Wilson

with good plots.


----------



## Caroline Wilson

Looks like this has come to an end, so I will close it and we can go withthe new thread Margi has started. This has been great fun, so thanks everyone for your brilliant contributions...


----------

